# Couldnt leave with out a picture



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a underfloor heating job. After you lay the pipes concrete finishers come back to pour the final floor. Some times objects get in the way and must be removed. In this case the temp stairs was removed to facilitate the ground floor pour. Once the ground floor set I had to return to check up on the upstairs underfloor pipe test pressure. To give the go ahead for the upstairs pour. 

The home builder knew about this procedure and its common practice for the home builder to provide suitable access and egress for all the trades. Should a problem occur the builder should notify the trades person. By doing this the trade person can bring the required equipment, in this case a suitable ladder. 

I got the call from my boss to check the pressure upstairs and I remember asking was everything OK. My boss told me he had spoke with the home builder and everything is OK. 

I was new on the job so I didn't want to cause a fuss. As I climbed up the DIY ladder it would sway. Even though its completely unsafe to use, the constant swaying made it impossible to balance. Can you spot how solved the problem and successfully completed the job?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

that still looks pretty unsafe.. are those cinder blocks?


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> that still looks pretty unsafe.. are those cinder blocks?


There 4" solids, I guess you could call them cinders. I had to use them as being 5 11" still wasn't tall enough to be able to lift my self up. By doubling them up I got the right height to lift my self upstairs. The cinders didn't help to reduce the swaying. Something else did.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

OSHA reps *here *would whistle deliverance songs over that one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

there is no osha in irland


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech said:


> there is no osha in irland


LOL, I should have been more specific for you PT and said OSHA reps here.

Do you think they have the fourth of July there?:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think the calender goes from the 3rd to the 5th:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im gonna need to see a PSI rating on those blocks.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You solved the swaying with the 2x6 or whatever size that piece of wood is. You're a genius! You missed your calling, you should have been an engineer!:thumbup:


----------



## IrishPlumber (Jul 16, 2009)

ironranger said:


> You solved the swaying with the 2x6 or whatever size that piece of wood is. You're a genius! You missed your calling, you should have been an engineer!:thumbup:


That's the one. 

I admit its a real stupid thing to do, I took the picture as a reminder to never do anything like that again. Safety is more important than any work and I let it slip due to being new in the company and also pluming work is hard to find so I didn't want to give a reason for the boss to consider me first on the chopping board. Sometimes you take risks when you really shouldn't so I hope this will help inform people in some way. 

I nearly lost my sight, I was doing some high temperature soldering with a Oxy Ace plant and someone turned on the supply to the pipe I had been working on. I was'nt wearing any eye protection (dark shades). Just as I was soldering a 90 bend located in a tight corner, I heard this bang and steam/water came flying at me from the joint, I jumped back but lost my grip on the torch and fell. While I was on the ground the torch landed beside my face, at my eyes but luckly it was pointing away from them. Should the torch have landed pointing at my eyes I am sure using glasses could have given me some time to move. 

Wear safety glasses.


----------

